# Help! Unfortunately, Setup Wizard has stopped



## iPETE (Jul 17, 2012)

This is my 6th TP I've done.
The previous owner had cm7 installed.
I did the new CM9 install not update with all the four files copied to cminstall folder.
reinstalled 3 three times without any result.
I don't remember this setup wizard in the beginning. I've never tried the cm7, is this part of the cm7?
I'd tried deleted caches and all but didnt' solve the issue.

What can I do? I can only go into setting page.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Pete, between your reinstalls did you ever uninstall CM7/9 using the ACMEUninstaller?


----------



## scottward1 (Jul 6, 2012)

It sounds like you have gapps for GB installed instead of ICS. double check your gapps file and reflash in recovery clear cahes and reboot.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

If you want to check your version of Gapps, this has the latest for CM9 http://goo.im/gapps

I had thought of that, but first he may need to completely uninstall, it may have borked it permanently.


----------

